# My rating just got bizarre



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Check it out. How many other drivers have more 3* than 4*?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> Check it out. How many other drivers have more 3* than 4*?
> 
> View attachment 638401


😗ass!
😗ass!
😗ass!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😗ass!
> 😗ass!
> 😗ass!


Umm not really. I'm polite and accommodating....and I don't drive late nights.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You really need the elusive 2* to round things out. It’s important to be a well rounded person.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> Umm not really. I'm polite and accommodating....and I don't drive late nights.


Ass😗er!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ass😗er!


Not really. Is it kissing ass to do what a customer asks, or hold a door open for an old lady?

The point wasn't my high rating...the point was I have more 3* than 4*.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ass😗er!


Troll!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Troll!


He is just jealous of your high rating
I kinda am too but im not an instigator...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> Not really. Is it kissing ass to do what a customer asks, or hold a door open for an old lady?
> 
> The point wasn't my high rating...the point was I have more 3* than 4*.


BS. You kiss so much ass, your lips are chapped!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> BS. You kiss so much ass, your lips are chapped!


I drive in the Midwest where people are nice...do you drive in a hellhole? Seriously 90+% of my trips are people going to work, airport, etc....NOT bars/restaurants. And my navigation is flawless. I find that it's the #1 thing you can do to maintain a good rating.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

😗😗😗😗😗😗😗😗


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

At one time I had 2 - 2⭐ and 1 - 4 ⭐. I rarely get a 3 ⭐, can't remember the last time I had one.

I best not show my current ratting I'm sure @Guido-TheKillerPimp would really go off on me.

Like @MadTownUberD indicated, location, location, location. I avoid the cities. Rural folks and tourists appreciated the service and the fact that I speak English. No offence to those that don't, I just know it sure helps me with better tips.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> At one time I had 2 - 2⭐ and 1 - 4 ⭐. I rarely get a 3 ⭐, can't remember the last time I had one.
> 
> I best not show my current ratting I'm sure @Guido-TheKillerPimp would really go off on me.
> 
> Like @MadTownUberD indicated, location, location, location. I avoid the cities. Rural folks and tourists appreciated the service and the fact that I speak English. No offence to those that don't, I just know it sure helps me with better tips.


No need to disclose your rating. Plenty of information has been revealed to accurately label you also as, an "Ass😗er."


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My rating got even weirder. I think pax are playing the same game I am...default to 5* unless you really, REALLY don't want a ride like that ever again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You are an amateur! I was the proud owner of 3, not 1, not 2, but THREE 2 star ratings and only 1 1 star (as well as a 3 and a bunch of 4's). Not many people can say they had 3 2 stars at a particular time.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are an amateur! I was the proud owner of 3, not 1, not 2, but THREE 2 star ratings and only 1 1 star (as well as a 3 and a bunch of 4's). Not many people can say they had 3 2 stars at a particular time.


Yeah but how many people can say they have way more 3* than 4*? And how many people can say they have more 1* than 4*?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ahh, the elusive two stars.
They are as rare as the unicorns that give them.

It's a real balancing act.
You gotta be bad ... but, not REAL bad.

Get sideways in the car ... but don't hit anything.
Slow down to less than 2mph before pushing a pax out.
Tell a nun to **** off, but do it in a kind manner.

I was always proud of my two star ratings.
Oh, and all the badges.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are an amateur! I was the proud owner of 3, not 1, not 2, but THREE 2 star ratings and only 1 1 star (as well as a 3 and a bunch of 4's). Not many people can say they had 3 2 stars at a particular time.


Props to you my friend.
Serious respect due.
You otta have a cut embroidered with that ... and wear it proudly.

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Even weirder


----------

